# JUST ARRIVED TODAY ( PK380



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Had two Walther PK380's come in today. If anyone is interested, just let me know.

$360.00 + tax + $5.00 call in fee


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Let me know when you get any of the new Kel-Tec PMR-30's in, I want one of the first.



What could be cooler than 30 rnds of .22 Winmag in a semi auto pistol














Skippy


----------

